# Beer battered fish



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I know there are a ton of ways to make batter, I like this one.





1 egg
1 c. warm beer (Budweiser works well)
1 1/8 tsp baking powder
1 c. flour
2 tsp salt
3/4 tsp black pepper
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp chili powder

Mix all ingredients. Cut fillets into desired size.
Wash and dry fish well with paper towels. 
Dip in batter and shake off excess.
Fry in peanut oil, turning as necessary. Place on paper towels to cool.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That looks great, is it like the consistency of fish and chip batter,


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

pretty much
I fried up some specks and it was good.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I will be trying that next. Thanks.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Been a while, so I'm beer-battering trout tonight.*

Remember with a beer batter to keep your oil hot and cook your fish a little longer than you usually would.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

O my....I'm hungry now 
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Sweenyite, have you ever used self-rising flour instead of using regular flour with baking powder? I starting using that for my onion rings and like it better. Just asking buddy, not saying one is better than the other. If you have what did you think was the best, never tried it with fish.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Tried with Shiner Bock instead YUMMY! thanks for the info.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

poco jim said:


> Sweenyite, have you ever used self-rising flour instead of using regular flour with baking powder? I starting using that for my onion rings and like it better. Just asking buddy, not saying one is better than the other. If you have what did you think was the best, never tried it with fish.


 haven't tried that yet


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool recipe thx

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

love fish done like that... the pics make me hungry


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dark beer tastes great, but will make your fish really dark and look burned


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, they will look really dark, but taste so good! When I beer batter them, we usually don't eat at the table... we eat them while I fry them, as soon as they are cool enough not to take too much hide off your tongue. Just stand by the stove in the kitchen and tear 'em up!


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Its also outstanding on veggies like squash or *green 'maters*. Drooolll...


----------

